# regarding fees refund



## vipul.patel09 (Dec 16, 2015)

hello everyone,

recently i got my visa rejection and apply for my fees refund.
today i have received my fees but there is AUD 675 deducted as administrative charge from my total fees which i had paid earlier.

I want to know that what are the normal administrative charges in Australian universities. 

Does i can fight to university to get this deducted amount?

thanks


----------

